# Lodi all'Udinese. E' fatta.



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, lo svincolato Francesco Lodi ha trovato squadra. Il giocatore tornerà all'Udinese. Contratto da 300.000 euro a stagione più bonus.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2015)

Che schifezza di giocatore, massimo serie B.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

Giocatore mai esploso. Questa Udinese è la sua dimensione.


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

Impresentabile per la Serie A


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Settembre 2015)

Pozzo dopo tanti anni ha deciso che era ora di pensare al Watford....l'Udinese quest'anno è abominevole in ogni reparto....forse solo l'attacco è buono...il resto da serie b diretta...


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, lo svincolato Francesco Lodi ha trovato squadra. Il giocatore tornerà all'Udinese. Contratto da 300.000 euro a stagione più bonus.


pericolo scampato


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2015)

Ciccio "degrado" Lodi


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2015)

raga ma come si chiama quel giocatore trequartista che doveva andare al giuve dall udinese ..italiano .. che poi non è andato li e è scomparso per sempre.. non era Lodi... era uno con un cognome lungo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> raga ma come si chiama quel giocatore trequartista che doveva andare al giuve dall udinese ..italiano .. che poi non è andato li e è scomparso per sempre.. non era Lodi... era uno con un cognome lungo



ma quale Juve...doveva andare al Real....il grande D'Agostino


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Settembre 2015)

Lodi qualche stagione buona in A con il Catania l'ha fatta,
era anche tanta roba nel fantacalcio, bonus a gogo


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Settembre 2015)

L'udinese quest'anno è qualcosa d abominevole.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Settembre 2015)

Buon giocatore solo per i calci piazzati.


----------



## Mou (23 Settembre 2015)

Con questo acquisto l'Udinese sceglie di retrocedere.


----------

